# caught wild sparrow, help!



## budgiesoo (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello, I'm really ashamed about this situation but I guessed it was better to come here and ask for advice. This morning, one of my mom's friends brought me a wild sparrow that they caught from the wild. He caught it with the intention of gifting it to me since they know I own budgies, which makes no sense but he left the sparrow here anyway. It is, of course, alone in a cage, separated from my budgies.

I don't know a thing about sparrows and since it's caught from the wild, my first idea was to release it immediately. Some members of my family adviced me not to since the bird looks young, probably "lost its family" and would die out there which I honestly don't buy, but again, I don't know a thing about sparrows. Not even enough to know the age or gender.

What should I do? I still feel releasing it would be the best idea, but I rather ask here first. It has been with me for just one hour.

For some context, I live in the South of Mexico, in a city, sparrows are somewhat common around here. It's not as if you will see one every day, but sometimes you can hear some in the morning. My mom's friend caught it when it was around him in a fruit market (a fruit market that is close to my house). Supposedly, the sparrow was alone and couldn't fly high enough, so it was easy to catch it. I haven't tried to touch it or anything, but just by mere observation, I don't notice any injury of any kind. Here are some pictures:


















Please help, thank you.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful bird, this looks like a mature bird to me and appears to be in good condition unless you can see something that leads you to think otherwise. Since it was wild caught I think I would release it back into the natural surroundings. It also does not look like a sparrow, it does not have the beak of a sparrow, to me it looks like some type of thrush, not a bird that would thrive in captivity.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody that the bird is not a sparrow. Definitely release the bird and do so as soon as possible. It will not survive in captivity and will be much better off in its natural environment.*


----------



## budgiesoo (Jul 25, 2018)

Cody said:


> Beautiful bird, this looks like a mature bird to me and appears to be in good condition unless you can see something that leads you to think otherwise. Since it was wild caught I think I would release it back into the natural surroundings. It also does not look like a sparrow, it does not have the beak of a sparrow, to me it looks like some type of thrush, not a bird that would thrive in captivity.





FaeryBee said:


> *I agree with Cody that the bird is not a sparrow. Definitely release the bird and do so as soon as possible. It will not survive in captivity and will be much better off in its natural environment.*


Yes, I researched and it turns out it is actually a Song Thrush. I don't think I see anything that makes me think it's injured. When they brought it to me it was really still, but it was probably because it was tired and scared. Despite the size of the cage, it tried to fly, so I guess it is good to go. I will release it immediately. Thank you so much!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for allowing the thrush to go back to its native surroundings! :hug:*


----------

